# Tobacco Use or Hx of?



## lmcCoder13 (Feb 26, 2014)

I came across a chart that lists the pt as currently smoking electronic cigarettes.  I know there's also a vaporizer on the market also.  my question is, would they get the 305.1 dx code or the v15.82?  does the electronic cigarette/vaporizer count as tobacco use?  I quit smoking before these came out so i'm not that familiar with them especially from a coding standpoint.  any and all replies greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rachel.Kinsey@mercy.net (Feb 26, 2014)

*hx of*

I'd code the hx of since the e cigarettes dont use tobacco, do they?


----------



## lmcCoder13 (Feb 26, 2014)

I was leaning towards history but aren't they still a smoker technically? because of the nicotine?  i can see both sides-that's the problem.


----------



## Rachel.Kinsey@mercy.net (Feb 26, 2014)

*tobacco use or hx of*

hmm. Well, I could really argue that both ways: technically they are *treating their tobacco use* with those electronic cigarettes, which would make it a current issue, but they are no longer smoking, which could be argued just as technically for the opposite. How does your office handle it when a patient is no longer smoking but is using Chantix or other quit smoking rx because THAT is how I would ultimately code this one too.


----------



## jesse.chavez@dielp.com (Feb 27, 2014)

*medical coder*

well the real question should have come from the history...Some solutions contain a MIXTURE OF NICOTINE and flavorings, while others release a flavored vapor WITH OUT NICOTINE...from that you can break it down to hx of tobacco use or drug dependence/Nondependent.


----------

